# Travel to France from U.K. and USA



## Alshymer (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi
We live in France and have neighbours that have a holiday home next door.
They are two sisters. One lives in USA and the other in Northern U.K.
They have just arrived today at their home!!
We thought that the current restrictions would not allow this, especially from America.
Obviously there is a serious threat of them passing Covid on to others in this area which is relatively free of cases at present.
I would like comments on whether the situation should have prevented them arriving, how they managed to arrive without being picked up in checks and what people would do about it if it were against the law.
I am not usually a busy body but think this situation quite serious.
Thanks in anticipation.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2020)

They may have special circumstances. Are they isolating as in quarantine?


----------



## Alshymer (Dec 29, 2020)

They don’t need to quarantine in France.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2020)

I suppose it could be possible that they have been in France for a while and have only just arrived where you are.


----------



## mfw (Dec 29, 2020)

Takes a few days for symptons to show anyway so traveller thermo checks are probably a waste of time if they have come into contact with someone who has anything


----------



## witzend (Dec 29, 2020)

Might make a difference where she came from in uk 
*



			those in Tier 4 areas in England will not be permitted to travel abroad a
		
Click to expand...

*




__





						France travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for France including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## wildebus (Dec 29, 2020)

1) I would give them a wide berth  (but then I am giving everyone a wide berth!)
2) I would not be against ensuring the authorities take whatever steps are needed to make sure those two people are following the local rules.  Nothing to do with being a busy-body - this situation is not a game!


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 29, 2020)

wildebus said:


> 1) I would give them a wide berth  (but then I am giving everyone a wide berth!)
> 2) I would not be against ensuring the authorities take whatever steps are needed to make sure those two people are following the local rules.  Nothing to do with being a busy-body - this situation is not a game!


True but location not that relevant the virus is rife in the UK and USA and and and
Local authorities/ health care teams  need to be able to stop further transmission


----------



## wildebus (Dec 29, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> True but location not that relevant the virus is rife in the UK and USA and and and
> Local authorities/ health care teams  need to be able to stop further transmission


location is relevant in that you are not going to get the local authorities enforcing US or UK rules  (especially if those are French Authorities!)


----------

